# Domain hosts



## spector5ns (Jul 22, 2017)

Hello,

I am looking around at all the "names" trying to figure out which service is best and most reasonable. So many to chose from...Wix, GoDaddy, NameCheap, etc.. andIv'e noticed a lot of them say they integrate to Wordpress. Why not just do the site on Wordpress then?!? I don't know...it's all very confusing and I want to start making a site, just not sure who to go with and what kinds of extra costs that'll get thrown at me after I start.

Any help from past experiences out there?

Thank YOU!


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

i use and like namecheap

wordpress.org is the platform,
but there is a wordpress.com that is simply a host utilizing the fact wordpress is opensource

check here


----------



## campbeji (Jul 30, 2017)

Hi Chuck,

To get a website there are three things you need;

1/ A Domain Name, You can get these from lots of different places and as long as the company isn't 'sketchy' you would probably buy on price
2/ Hosting space, again you can get from lots of places, stay away from the free or subsidised providers, they just put ads on your site. I use crystalhost.uk, the guy that runs it, Jeff, is really good. The reason I like it is that I can contact him directly and not have to deal with a call centre.
3/ Software to build a website out off. Wordpress is the way to go. If you install it on your own site you will have more control over how it works with add-ons etc, not all of which are available on wordpress.org/.com. It is very simple to install on your site as long as the hosting company provides the like of cpanel, most do.

Once you have your hosted space, you get the domain pointed at it, then install wordpress and your off. Very easy but sounds difficult when I type it out 

The difficult part is making the site look good and work well, and of course getting people to go to it, but thats for a different post.

If you need any more help just ask.

Good Luck
Jim


----------



## campbeji (Jul 30, 2017)

Hi Chuck,

Sorry I just noticed you are based in Florida, so you will probably want a hosting company based in the states.

If you want to cover my airfare and accommodation i'll come out and build your site for you 

Good Luck
Jim


----------



## ForeignFighter (Aug 7, 2017)

I can second Jim on the hardest part being making the site look good, hiring someone is not required, but you'll have to spend some time on to make it really good!

Domain wise, I started using google domains recently, I would try and stay away from goDaddy (personal preference), and I would also recommend finding a place to get a domain and hosting together, host gator was pretty nice

Hosting wise, I tried many services, 1&1 is what I'm currently using, but I don't think it would be great for you as it's for people that are a little deeper into this kind of stuff. I'd check out host gator as well if I were you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FJG (Aug 11, 2011)

I've been using GoDaddy to purchase my domains for over 13-15 years now, no problems with them. However, I do not recommend them for anything other than domain purchases.

For web hosting I've been using StableHost.net for the past 5 or 6 years and they've worked out great. Super affordable as well!


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

Lots of choices! For simplicity reasons I strongly recommend buying and host your domain name with the same company you intend to host your website. It cuts out a LOT of issues.

GoDaddy is uber simple and has everything integrated. You don't need to be a server experts to set up a domain and point it to a website you are hosting on it's servers.

They support all major platforms like WordPress or Joomla. WordPress would be your best bet if you are starting out as there are tones of awesome themes to choose from and just as many talented and awesome designs to customize it for you. But more so you can easily jump in and edit the site yourself which will save you a tonne of money over time and is important to keep the site fresh and up-to-date.

But for me the quick support of GoDaddy is good. You call them any time of the day and you get a human to answer your question - a huge bonus for a busy business owner who only gets time to work on stuff like this after dark.

All the best!


----------



## spector5ns (Jul 22, 2017)

brenden said:


> Lots of choices! For simplicity reasons I strongly recommend buying and host your domain name with the same company you intend to host your website. It cuts out a LOT of issues.
> 
> GoDaddy is uber simple and has everything integrated. You don't need to be a server experts to set up a domain and point it to a website you are hosting on it's servers.
> 
> ...


Very insightful and thought provoking! I like how you summed it up and added "human" customer support...These are the things that can make a big difference, esp just starting out!


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

i switched from godaddy to namecheap
same support (24/7), except online 
far better all round experience
you can check here for reviews of many hosts,
or just do a search of the host in question on the above linked sub-forum


----------



## Roadist (Jul 28, 2017)

Although using the same provider for your domain name and web host may be slightly simpler, it does bring greater risks 'having all eggs in one basket'.

I prefer to use separate specialist domain name registrars and hosting providers. I now use Dynadot for domain names and Dathorn for hosting.


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

We used godaddy since 1999, we moved all domains to google domains and are very happy with the move. Make sure if you get hosting with your domain name...that you own it and not the hosting company. 

Like everyone is saying getting your site to look and do what you want is another post...along with getting people to your site.

Good luck!!


----------



## needtshirtsnow (Jun 2, 2016)

Google is now selling domains. Go daddy has good customer service.


----------



## DJCreations (Oct 22, 2013)

If you are a true true beginner. Then this is what I did...12 years ago and I still recommend it to friends and others and it still works. 
GoDaddy is where I get/got my domains, I made the mistake once of having my host take them over so I had all in one place. When I wanted to leave that host, it made it difficult to have to either leave my domains at a host place I was unhappy with or get my new host to move them for me again.

But as for hosting.....I started with a WAHM company, which stands for Work At Home Moms but we had guys with sites and alot were not work at home moms. Just the person usually who started it. So if you google WAHM hosting, you will get a list of them. They are what I call, learn as you go website creations. You can use one of their templates for always or to start with and work upwards. I was with one for 3 years. The one I was with had 3 levels beginner, intermediate and then expert. Beginner is a click and drop type site, I call them cookie cutter, I did that for 8 months, then I went intermediate. I still used their template, there were just more and nicer ones available. There you have more flexibility with your site but your not intimidated because you learned slowly in the beginner set. Intermediate also allows you to have a blog, do more creative things with your store. (there are also people that have expert websites that are website designers, not super professional but really nice. And they are reasonable, they also will install it for you, give you a copy of it and help you to navigate it. Then eventually, they have a practice area for the professional area where you can practice and make a website but you can't make it go live till you want to make your own go live as professional. Some hosts charge to step up and some don't.
I eventually left the WAHM host after 3 years of learning and went with another company. I won't mention who because they recently sold and the new owner is terrible. I may be going to GatorHost. Still searching around and gathering info. 

SO to sum it up....I too agree, don't put your eggs in one basket, if your a true beginner try or at least look into a WHAM hosting service. If you are more advanced....your selection is very broad. Best of Luck!


----------



## spector5ns (Jul 22, 2017)

DJCreations said:


> If you are a true true beginner. Then this is what I did...12 years ago and I still recommend it to friends and others and it still works.
> GoDaddy is where I get/got my domains, I made the mistake once of having my host take them over so I had all in one place. When I wanted to leave that host, it made it difficult to have to either leave my domains at a host place I was unhappy with or get my new host to move them for me again.
> 
> But as for hosting.....I started with a WAHM company, which stands for Work At Home Moms but we had guys with sites and alot were not work at home moms. Just the person usually who started it. So if you google WAHM hosting, you will get a list of them. They are what I call, learn as you go website creations. You can use one of their templates for always or to start with and work upwards. I was with one for 3 years. The one I was with had 3 levels beginner, intermediate and then expert. Beginner is a click and drop type site, I call them cookie cutter, I did that for 8 months, then I went intermediate. I still used their template, there were just more and nicer ones available. There you have more flexibility with your site but your not intimidated because you learned slowly in the beginner set. Intermediate also allows you to have a blog, do more creative things with your store. (there are also people that have expert websites that are website designers, not super professional but really nice. And they are reasonable, they also will install it for you, give you a copy of it and help you to navigate it. Then eventually, they have a practice area for the professional area where you can practice and make a website but you can't make it go live till you want to make your own go live as professional. Some hosts charge to step up and some don't.
> ...


Wow! Really awesome response!!! That is greatly appreciated as it is...I guess nerve racking trying to figure out where to begin when looking at all the different options. Some many variables to deal with...price, features, customer service, etc...

As an update..I kicked myself in the rear and dove in! I am now in the building phase. I got my domain registered and I, as we speak, am working on the web site. I'm learning as I go. I am using iPage as my host. So far I am pretty pleased with how it is going. They are relatively inexpensive in comparison to other hosting site and got some good reviews from my digging. 

Once I get it finished and published I will be posting here for critiquing...

Thank you for your time and input!


----------

